# سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!



## loveinya (25 مارس 2008)

ممكن اسال كل اللى ف المنتدى ايه رايك ف الحدود ف فترة الخطوبه ؟


....::: هاوضح اكتر :::....

 يعنى يا ولاد بصراحه ممكن علاقتك توصل لفين مع خطيبتك ؟

و يا بنات لو خطيبيك حب يتجرء عليكى اكتر ف فترة الخطوبه ايه رد فعلك ؟


عايز الاجابه تكون صريحه و لو حد عنده وعظات او اى شىء ممكن يشارك بيه ياريت يتفضل
​


----------



## artamisss (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

ايه حدود الجرأه مثلا 
يعنى حاول يبوسنى مثلا   اكيد طبعا هاعيد تفكيرى فى الموضوع كله  خاصه لو ماعتذرش عن اسلوبه ده 

وهاقلبها بزعله لحد مايثبت عكس كده 

بس انا عاوزة اقولك انه مش شرط يكون جريئئ بافعاله  بس 
ممكن يكون جريئ بالفاظه كمان 
تلاقى كلامه  لما تقعدو تحلمو سوا عن بيتكو الجديد  تلاقيه سرح فى حته بعيده وانتى فاهمه انا اقصد ايه 

ده كمان لازم تاخديه فى  اعتبارك 

انما بصفه عامه الحدود بين الخطيبين ماتوصلش لمرحله التلامس الجسدى اطلاقااا
لاقدر الله وفكيتو  يبقى سمعته البنت ايه 
فكرى فى نفسك قبله انتو مازلتزو 2  م ش  1


----------



## فيفيان فايز (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

فترة الخطوبه هى فترة تعارف بين الطرفين 
بمعنى :
ان ممكن ما يحصلش اتفاق وممكن يحصل 
فلازم العلاقه تاخد صفه شبه رسميه عشان لايفقد الاحترام بينهم من البدايه 
وعشان لو حصل انفصال ميبقاش حصل شئ غير لائق يسئ الى سمعة اى منهم
ولو لم ينفصلوا هيزيد الاحترام بينهم
كمان لازم البنت تضع حدود فى حالة لو خطيبها اتجرا عليها لانهم لسه اتنين مبقوش واحد ولم يجمعهم الروح القدس بسر الزيجه 
مش معنى كده ان البنت تتعامل بجفاء بالعكس تكون رقيقه وتقول كلام حلو بس فى حدود 
والحب الحقيقى مش معناه الخروج عن الادب بالعكس


----------



## Kiril (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

انا معنديش مشكله في الموضوع ده
يعني مثلا انا لن المس خطيبتي الا قبل ميعاد الجواز باشهر
يعني مثلا انا خاطب واحده سنتين و خلاص اتفقنا علي الفرح و كله تمام
مفيش مشكله علي الاقل في مسكه ايد او بوسه ع الخد
علي الاقل لكسر الثلج يوم الاكليل


----------



## ثاوفيلس (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

انا رايى ان الولد لو بيحب البنت فعلا حب صادق هيعمل كل شئ علشان يحافظ عليها وعلى كرامتها 
وبعدين انا بشجع ان فترة الخطوبه لا تزيد عن سنه لان كل ما فترة الخطوبه بتزيد الخطيبين مش بياخدوا على بعض اكتر وممكن زي ما انتوا بتقولوا يتجرأ الولد او بعض احيان البنات ..
يعني الاسلم ان الخطوبه ماتزيدش عن سنه وده رايي


----------



## Kiril (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

مع احترامي استاذ ثاؤفيلس
سنه مش كفايه عشان تقرر ان الانسان ده عاوز تعيش معاه بقيه حياتك
قدامي ناس كتير استعجلوا في الجواز و حياتهم مش سعيده
لكن فيه ناس وصلت خطوبتهم ل 3 سنين و محدش بيسمعلوهم صوت و عايشين في منتهي السعاده

انا برجح سنتين مناسب جدا


----------



## ثاوفيلس (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> مع احترامي استاذ ثاؤفيلس
> سنه مش كفايه عشان تقرر ان الانسان ده عاوز تعيش معاه بقيه حياتك
> قدامي ناس كتير استعجلوا في الجواز و حياتهم مش سعيده
> لكن فيه ناس وصلت خطوبتهم ل 3 سنين و محدش بيسمعلوهم صوت و عايشين في منتهي السعاده
> ...



هل تعتقد يا استاذ كيرو ان سنه مش كفايه علشان تعرف اللي قدامك بيفكر ازاي او بيحب ايه وبيكرة ايه ... انت عارف لما يكون اتنين مخطوبين اقل حاجه بيشوفوا بعض بمعدل مرة او مرتين في الاسبوع يعني فترة كفايه انهم يفهموا بعض
 وعلى العموم انا شايف ان الناس اللي بتطول في الخطوبه بتكون لسبب ظروف قهريه يعني مافيش شقه او شئ تاني معطلهم 
لو كل شئ جاهز و درسوا بعض كفايه ليه مايتجوزوش


----------



## Kiril (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

صدقني دي مجرد معايير انا حاططها لنفسي و تجارب من حواليا
و سيادتك عارف الجواز عندنا شكله ايه
فلازم الواحد يكون متاكد 1000 في الميه عشان يقرر
انا عن نفسي قادر بس لسه ملقيتش بنت الحلال
:smil12:


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

انا  شايفه ان أهم ما فى مرحلة الخطوبه هو دراسة الاخر عن قرب ومحاولة اكتشاف السلبيات الموجوده فى شخصيته ومصارحة النفس هل نستطيع التوافق والعيش مع هذا الانسان ام انها   بالنسبه لنا خطيره ولن نستطيع احتمالها ..... وطبعا وبما انها مرحله اختباريه ومشروع يحتمل الا يكمل فأفضل ان تكون خاليه من اى تنازلات .
ميرررسى يا loveinya على الموضوع الحلو وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Kiril (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

ماهو مثلا انا عن نفسي
خطوبه سنتين
سنه و نص نتعرف علي بعض في علاقه افلاطونيه
و بعدين في اخر نص ممكن بقي نمسك ايد و كده يعني
:dance:


----------



## ميرنا (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

الخطوبة ما هى الا فترة تعارف بتفهم فيها الطرف الاخر فكرة طموحة ميولة لو عدى حدوده اكتر من انى ارميلة دبلتة مش هعمل ​


----------



## loveinya (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

ردى الاول لميرنا بجد بلاش الوجه الخشبى ده دى نصيحه اخويه اغلب الولاب بيكرهوا البنت العايشه ف درو الرجوله لان الولد ف اول المراحل على القل لغايه مايحصل تفاهم و انسجام بينهم مابيحبش ديك غيره يدان فالبيت او ف الاراء انا معاكى ان فيه حدود بس بالقل انما ماتوصلش زى فوزيه تديله علقه تمام ليييييييييييه قال ايه بيعدينى اوعى توصلى للدرجه دى


----------



## loveinya (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

ردى التانى للكل ياشباب انا حاسس انكم بتردوا على السؤال ده و بتلفوا ردكم بورق سوليفان مغلف و معطر بمعنى اصح الاجابات مش منطقيه يا شباب و يا بنات طبعا يعنى اللى مننا خاطب معتقدش انه يقعد سنه و نص يتفاهم ف علاقه افلاطونيه زى اخويا مابيقول و يادوب ف النص الثانى من السنه التانيه ابتدا يمسك ايدها كلامك يا اخويا مشطبيعى انت  ف مصرياحبيبى والجو حر جداااااوالناسنفسهاف اى حاجه يهوى على قلبها و الشاب نفسسهم ينسواالهم بتاعالتفكيرومعتقدشانهمهيلاقوامكانيفضفضوافيه غير مع خطيبيتهم طبعا مع الحفاظ على الحدود عشان الرقابه و الحكومه
​


----------



## loveinya (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

_يا جماعه خليكم منطقيين و ادونى اجابه بدوار عليها انتوا بتلفوا و تدوروا بكل احترام حواليين منطقه خايفيين تدخلوا فيها لان فيها الغام من الشوك بليز كونوا ايجابيين عشان الكل يستفيد 
و بعدين بلاش موضوع انى يادوب امسك ايدها قبل الاكليل بنص ساعه ده عشان مش مبلوع
امال و انت قاعد ف الخطوبه كنت  بتعمل ايه ماسك ايد حماتك ؟ ولا ماسك ايديها و مسلم بطاقتك بعد الخطوبه ترجعايدهاتاخد البطاقه ؟_​


----------



## Kiril (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

لا صدقيني
هي الحكايه كلها اني حاطط قواعد لنفسي
هي لو عاوزه اكتر معنديش اي مشكله


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*



loveinya قال:


> ردى الاول لميرنا بجد بلاش الوجه الخشبى ده دى نصيحه اخويه اغلب الولاب بيكرهوا البنت العايشه ف درو الرجوله لان الولد ف اول المراحل على القل لغايه مايحصل تفاهم و انسجام بينهم مابيحبش ديك غيره يدان فالبيت او ف الاراء انا معاكى ان فيه حدود بس بالقل انما ماتوصلش زى فوزيه تديله علقه تمام ليييييييييييه قال ايه بيعدينى اوعى توصلى للدرجه دى


 
وش حشب ليه علشان بحافظ على نفسى طب هنفترض ربنا مش رايد نكمل انا وهو مين فينا هيندم وانا ليه اسمح بحاجة ممكن اندم عليها 
كل حاجة وليها حدود وجايز جدا الخطوبة دى متكملش يبقى ليه اعمل حاجة واندم عليها انا مش بقول هبقى اوفر بس عارفة ايه المسموح بيه واى لاء عارفة الكلام اللى ممكن يتقال وكلام لاء او حتى لسة بدرى عليه 
بص لو هو محترم وعاقل هيفهم كده لا غبى واستغبى نفهمه عمل عبيط يبقى مينفعنيش انما انى اسيبها عايمة كده ولا حتى اكون رومانسية اوى ده لاء لو البنت بقت رومانسية هتلغى عقلها 90% مش الكل بس كتير منهم كداا يمكن انا اولهم فترة الخطوبة فترة عقل او انا بفضل تكون كده لانى بعدين مفيش حاجة هتفيد لو ندمت اتدبست ونقول يريتنى فكرت انا بقول انها فترة تعارف تعرف فيها بتفكر ازاى اسلوبها فى الحياة حياتها مع ربنا كل حاجة عاوز تعرفها عنها وده مش غلط تفتكر لو انتا فكرت فى كل ده انتا تلقائى هتعحبها لو لققيتها صح انما متبقاش الفترة كلها مشاعر ومفيش فرصة تعرفو بعض 
 لكل حاجة وقت وهو لو زعل يبقى يتفلق بقى :close_tem


----------



## Kiril (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

يا جماعه براحه
محدش قال تاني يوم الخطوبه يروحوا و .............
يعني قبل الاكليل بفتره بعد يكونوا متعودوا علي بعض


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> يا جماعه براحه
> محدش قال تاني يوم الخطوبه يروحوا و .............
> يعني قبل الاكليل بفتره بعد يكونوا متعودوا علي بعض


 
قبل الاكليل مش من حقة لو قلت يمسك ايدها مش هبقى غلط بس هلاقى هجوم منكم وهتقولوا معقده بس فعلا حتى مسكت الايد مش المفروض انها تيجى من تانى يوم خطوبة لانى دى مش فترة مشاعر ليه مش قادرين تستوعبوا ده انا بسمع على بلاوى فى فترة الخطوبة وتجاوزات وهو ولا هى مش من حقهم حتى قبل الاكليل بربع ساعة بعد الاكليل لما يحل الروح القدس عليهم قبل كدا اى حاجة مرفوضة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

*طبعا فية حدود لازم يكون فية حدود*

*حتى هو يحترمها لانها مؤدبة و يحبها اكتر*

*والخطوبة او النص اكليل مش حجة علشان يتجاوز حدودة لانها فترة تعارف ليس إلااااااااااا*


----------



## مينا 188 (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

*يعنى لو وصلت العلاقة للتلامس الجسدى زى ما الاخوة قالو ده وكمان رفضوا طيب ممكن يمسكوا ايد بعض حتى وهما بيعدوا الشارع وده اعتقد شى عادى . ولكن حدود العلاقة تختلف باختلاف مدى تفاهم الطرفين واقتناعهم التام ببعض وطبعا مش هتوصل العلاقة للخط الاحمر ولكن بيبقى فى تحفظ من الطرفين فى حاجات معينة وطبعا لو فكروا ان ده ارتبط روحى وجسدى مش جسدى بس هتحل مشاكل كتير 
موضوع جميل جدا *


----------



## Kiril (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

كل واحد و حدوده يا جماعه
بس كل قصدي اني انا معنديش مانع من مسك الايدين في فتره الخطوبه
ده شئ عادي جدا
و انا كمان بسمع بلاوي
انا مقلتش ان كل شئ متاح
و انا عن نفسي مش حقدم علي اي خطوة الا لما اشوف رايها الاول
انا كمان بحترم اللي قدامي
بس زي ما قلت انا معنديش مانع من قبل الاكليل بفتره معينه اننا نطور علاقتنا حبه صغيرين


----------



## loveinya (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

يا شباب و شبات كنيستنا عايزكم تكملوا ايه رايكم التحفظ التام الذى يصل الى مسك الايد ممنوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟ولا الراى التانى اللى بيقول الدنيا عادى بس بحدود ف العلاقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟و الراى التالت بيقول الدنيا فرى و زى الفل ولازم ناخد على بعض دى هتكون مراتى و ده هايكون جوزى ؟؟؟؟؟مستنى رايكم يا شباب و شابات منتدانا العريق​


----------



## فونتالولو (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

*سلام الرب يسوع 
الموضوع حلو اوي وجري وفي وفي 
في حد بيرضه بمسك الايد  وكده يعني 
وفي حد بيرضا بمسك الايد وحدود 
 وفي ناس متحفظه اوي  
بس انا من الي الوسط في كل شي حلو يعني 
ليه مش يمسك ايدي 
بس في حدود  كل حاجه في الحدود والادب والمسموح حلو
يعني الي ينفع تعمليه قدام الناس ممكن تعمليه لوحدك  بس هي قيم وتربينه عليها *


----------



## loveinya (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

:smil13: هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :smil13:
فين الباقى عايز اعرف مين متمسك بانهى راى عايز اعرف رايكم عشان الكل يستفيد و ياريت اتمنى التكلم بامثله
:new2::new2:
​


----------



## ميرنا (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

على فكرة الموضوع فى الاول والاخر على حسب شخصك وجهة نظرك والبيئة المحيطة بيك كل واحد له رائية ومقتنع بيه جداا وصعب يغيرة  وهتلاقى كتير مختلف بس اموت واعرف عاوز توصل لاية :dntknw:
فى ناس قالت مسكت الايد عادى انا مش بسهولة تحصل حاجة زى كداا هى عادى بس انا عقد :smil13:​


----------



## اوشو (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*



> يعنى يا ولاد بصراحه ممكن علاقتك توصل لفين مع خطيبتك ؟


اكيد ليها حدود خصوصا اننا لسة بندرس بعض ولسة على البر


----------



## rania-grg (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

*انا عن نفسى مش هرضى بأكتر من مسك الايد .........والمفروض ان العلاقة بنا ماتكنش قائمة على الناحية الجسدية فقط ....زمان كان من طقس الكنيسة ان الزوجين بعد الاكليل بيقعدوا ثلاث ايام فى صوم وصلاة وتناول وبعد كده يكون التقارب الجسدى علشان مايكنش الجواز قائم على شهوة جسدية ذى ماعمل طوبيا 
للآسف احنا بدأنا نندمج مع العالم وفكرنا بدأيتغير واحدة واحدة.....ياريت نعيش وسط العالم بالصورة الحلوة اللى ادهلنا ربنا وبفكر المسيح النقى اللى احنا اصبحنا مفتقدينة....وبلاش العالم هو اللى يعيش فينا
(عايز ايه اكتر من مسك الايد؟)*


----------



## جيلان (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

*هو موضوع رائع
بس انا شايفة انه مينفعش البنت يبقى فى تنازلات من ناحيتها
لان دى اولا واخيرا فترة دراسة للاخلاق والشخصية
واكيد لو طلب منها حاجة غلط هينزل من نظرها
مش مسئلة انها عقد وتسيبه
بس اكيد هينزل من نظرها لو طلب حاجة زيادة
وبعدين نفرض ان الموضوع مكملش ومتجوزوش وهى كانت قدمت اى تنازلات هيبقى الموقف ايه
انا رئيى ان اخرهم مسك ايد اكتر من كدى يبقوا بيفكروا فى ارتباط جسدى وليس روحى
وعن جد فكرة الموضوع رائعة*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

*بصوا انا مش بحب فترة الخطوبة تطول عن الزوم 
بس بردة لازم اكون عارفة الشخص الى هتخطبلة 
يعنى مثلا يكون معى فى الكلية فى الكنيسة جارى 
لاكنى لا اقبل انه اكون اول مرة اشوفة واتعرف عليه يوم الخطوبة 
لانى عمرى ماهعرفه مهما الخطوبة بقيت عشر سنين 
اما عن التجرو معتقدش لانى لا اومن بان التقرب بشكل ده هو الى بيزود الحب بل بالعكس 
بينقصة ​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*



> فترة الخطوبه هى فترة تعارف بين الطرفين
> بمعنى :
> ان ممكن ما يحصلش اتفاق وممكن يحصل
> فلازم العلاقه تاخد صفه شبه رسميه عشان لايفقد الاحترام بينهم من البدايه
> ...



كلام منطقى اتفق معكى فى الرأى


----------



## Raymond (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال شائك للغايه !!!!!*

*بصراحة موضوع زي ده - من وجهة نظري المتواضعة للغاية - لا يجب ان نناقشه بمفردنا في المنتدي ..
انصح كل شخص عايز يعرف معلومات عن الموضوع ده .. ان يطرحه امام الكاهن او شخص كبير مسئول في اجتماع من اجتماعات الشباب في الكنيسة ... لان الكبير ذو الخبرة هو الذي يوجه الصغير .. و طبعا ابائنا الكهنة متعودين علي اسئلة الشباب من النوع ده و ماحدش يتكسف يا جماعة لان فترة الخطوبة من اهم فترات الحياة ... و الرب معانا جميعا*


----------

